

A Cofounder Would Have Sunk My Business - joelx
http://www.blog.joelx.com/a-cofounder-would-have-sunk-my-business/11015/

======
onion2k
_My personality is such that if I am working on something with someone else,
and they aren’t putting as much effort in as me, I scale back my effort to
match theirs._

Is the opposite true? If they're putting in more effort do you scale your
input _up_? What happens if you're already at capacity? I take it you'd say to
your cofounder "Hang on, this isn't fair on you. You need to put in a bit less
effort trying to make this business a success." Or perhaps you wouldn't
considering that would be _utterly stupid_.

 _Most importantly, an entrepreneur needs a vision that they can ferociously
believe in. If your vision is half yours, half someone else’s it is pretty
tough to put in 12 hours a day for years on end._

The point of having a cofounder is that your vision and their vision _are the
same_ , but with two people driving the business forward you can get there
twice as quickly (or _at all_ if the vision is bigger than something one
person can do on their own).

To me it sounds like a cofounder _would_ have sunk your business, but only
because you've not met anyone who you consider to be an equal who you could
work with to build something great. That's a shame.

~~~
pedalpete
I would add that the vision doesn't necessarily need to be the same, but a
great co-founder can help improve your vision.

I had a boss (and mentor really) who trusted me with the vision of the product
I was working on, and in our early meetings, we would 'leap-frog' each other
challenging the other to see a larger and larger vision.

